# Grandma Lucy's Freeze Dried Was a Bust!



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought I'd try the Grandma Lucy's Freeze Dried Artisan Lamb
for Coco.

Here she is!

"Mwom...why did you gib me oatmeal?! :blink: I don't wike oatmeal!" :yucky:

Notice the holes in the food where she craftily dug out the pieces of lamb.
Without disturbing the rest of it! :HistericalSmiley:












Tuck didn't mind the tablespoon of it I added to his kibble, so looks like he can have the bag. Paris is still confused by it. :huh:

I'll be looking into homecooking with the Hilary's Blend system of recipes & supplement. She is a former nutrition columnist at Dogs In Canada. And my Vet can order the supplement.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I also did not care for this food, nor my dogs. It was grey and icky. I prefer the Only Natural Dehydrated Raw diet. You can see real meat in it, and the veg still looks like veg. The sweet potatos and broccholi still look like what they are. I have also been using Vital and/or FreshPet. Dogs love it, smells good and looks appealing.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> I also did not care for this food, nor my dogs. It was grey and icky. I prefer the Only Natural Dehydrated Raw diet. You can see real meat in it, and the veg still looks like veg. The sweet potatos and broccholi still look like what they are. *I have also been using Vital and/or FreshPet. Dogs love it, smells good and looks appealing.*


Oh that is so ironic, Pammy.:yes: As that is exacty what Coco ended up eating tonight! I gave her Fresh Pet after the GL fiasco tonight.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I did some reading and the *Fresh Pet Vital Bison & Beef* looks appealing.
It has cranberries & blueberries which are suggested for urinary issues.
Coco was just diagnosed with struvite crystals.

Ingredients:
Bison, Beef, Beef Liver, Spinach, Blueberries, Cranberries, Pomegranate, Carrageenan, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Flavors, Broccoli, Inulin, Flaxseed Oil, Green Tea Extract.

Vitamins:
Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid.

Minerals:
Calcium Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Tricalcium Phosphate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Canada said:


> I thought I'd try the Grandma Lucy's Freeze Dried Artisan Lamb
> for Coco.
> 
> Here she is!
> ...


 
Awww look at her precious face. I forget what brand I tried for my kids, and they gave me the same look blek Mommy. I looked at it, and thought, ya know kids, I don't blame you. This was with Mia and Leo, before I got Ana.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a little smarty she is.


----------

